# Palermo - Milan: 6 novembre 2016 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (31 Ottobre 2016)

Dopo la vittoria contro il Pescara, il Milan tornerà in campo domenica 6 novembre 2016 allo stadio Barbera di Palermo per affrontare i padroni di casa, spesso indigesti negli ultimi anni.

Palermo - Milan si disputerà domenica 6 novembre 2016 alle ore 15 a Palermo.

Dove vedere Palermo - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui rispettivi servizi online.

Seguiranno tutte le news, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Vincere.


----------



## Dany20 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Storicamente è un campo ostico per noi. Ma non troviamo scuse. Dobbiamo solo vincere.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Ottobre 2016)

Assolutamente vincere. 
Anche perché dopo c'è il derby e quelli pure che le stanno perdendo tutte con noi buttano l'anima..


----------



## Miracle1980 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Obbligatori i 3 punti...e poi pensiamo al derby. Se vinciamo a Palermo abbiamo fatto un mezzo capolavoro finora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Campo storicamente difficile per noi, anche un pari andrebbe bene ma vista la classifica si deve andare lì per portare a casa i 3 punti per forza

Arrivare al derby minimo a +8 sui cugini non sarebbe male..


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Scarsissimi.

Non facciamo scherzi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Ottobre 2016)

l'ideale sarebbe ripetere la stessa partita dell'anno scorso
2-0 dopo venti minuti e tutti a casa


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (31 Ottobre 2016)

Gara da non prendere sottogamba. Il Palermo sta prendendo schiaffi da chiunque e prima o poi invertirà la rotta, ma se giochiamo come prima di affrontare la Juventus, il risultato arriverà


----------



## fra29 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Durissima.. Sensazioni non simili a Genova ma siamo là.
Trasferta, campo ostico, prima della sosta, squadra "appagata" dal primo terzo di campionato..
Insomma se vincessimo sarebbe un grandissimo segnale..


----------



## Albijol (31 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo la vittoria contro il Pescara, il Milan tornerà in campo domenica 6 novembre 2016 allo stadio Barbera di Palermo per affrontare i padroni di casa, spesso indigesti negli ultimi anni.
> 
> Palermo - Milan si disputerà domenica 6 novembre 2016 alle ore 15 a Palermo.
> 
> ...



il Palermo quest'anno va quasi sicuramente B, non facciamo scherzi, vanno demoliti


----------



## Tobi (31 Ottobre 2016)

3 punti grazie


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca in panchina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Ottobre 2016)

Questa è da vincere, dai. Quest'anno il Palermo va in serie B.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Ottobre 2016)

Vincere e accumulare distacco da qualcuna delle inseguitrici sarebbe tanta roba, specialmente prima della sosta.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/bacca-giochera-titolare-palermo-milan-vt41556.html#post1085982


----------



## Alfabri (31 Ottobre 2016)

Appena finita di guardare Cagliari-Palermo. Sono una roba imbarazzante, se non ribaltano la squadra a gennaio vanno diretti in B. Occhi puntati sulla catena di destra Rispoli-Embalo (l'unica che funziona, Aleesami-Quaison sono stati ridicoli in ambo le fasi), oltre che su Nestorovski sempre minaccioso dentro l'area (ma sa anche trattare il pallone, vero Carlos?). Diamanti è finito ma il piede è sempre ottimo. Il loro punto debole più è sicuramente il centrocampo (Jajalo-Hiljemark-Chocev non fanno un centrocampista serio).


----------



## Black (31 Ottobre 2016)

la squadra messa peggio come periodo di forma e anche come rosa direi che sono proprio pessimi! sicuramente il peggior Palermo dell'era Zamparini. Con questo non voglio dire che sarà facile per noi.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Novembre 2016)

Da quel che avete detto non sono molto in forma... una ragione in più per vincere! Dobbiamo approfitrare delle partite con le "piccole" e portarea casa i tre punti


----------



## LukeLike (1 Novembre 2016)

Adesso mi tocca pure sentire che la trasferta di Palermo è complicata. 
Cinque ne hanno giocato in casa e cinque ne hanno perso. 0 punti su 15. 
Nelle ultime 4 gare hanno preso 13 gol e hanno fatto 0 punti. 
Ultimi risultati: Palermo-Torino 1-4/ Roma-Palermo 4-1/ Palermo-Udinese 1-3/ Cagliari-Palermo 2-1.
Una (non) società allo sbando, un allenatore alla sua prima esperienza da allenatore in Serie A, una squadra già in Serie B.
Se non la vinceremo è perché saremo dei pipponi osceni, mediocri, inguardabili. Se non la vinciamo facciamo meglio a nasconderci da qualche parte, altro che parlare di terzo posto, Champions e Europa League. Se non vinciamo 'sta partita è un delitto.


----------



## koti (1 Novembre 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Adesso mi tocca pure sentire che la trasferta di Palermo è complicata.
> Cinque ne hanno giocato in casa e cinque ne hanno perso. 0 punti su 15.
> Nelle ultime 4 gare hanno preso 13 gol e hanno fatto 0 punti.
> Ultimi risultati: Palermo-Torino 1-4/ Roma-Palermo 4-1/ Palermo-Udinese 1-3/ Cagliari-Palermo 2-1.
> ...


L'Inter allora dovrebbe suicidarsi visto che ci ha pareggiato a san siro.


----------



## LukeLike (1 Novembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> L'Inter allora dovrebbe suicidarsi visto che ci ha pareggiato a san siro.



Certo che l'Inter dovrebbe suicidarsi, ma non solo per il pareggio in casa col Palermo.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> L'Inter allora dovrebbe suicidarsi visto che ci ha pareggiato a san siro.



E difatti è uno scandalo pareggiare col Palermo in casa.


----------



## de sica (1 Novembre 2016)

Se si gioca come domenica non si vince, poco ma sicuro


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Novembre 2016)

La gara contro il Pescara è stata la terza partita in una settimana. Con la squadra che ha viaggiato sulle montagne russe tra il battere la juve e prendere una batosta contro il Genoa. Dopo una settimana di riposo e la squadra che ha ritrovato fiducia, il Milan andrà a vincere a Palermo. Non ci sono storie.


----------



## Superpippo80 (1 Novembre 2016)

Spero che la partita di Genova abbia insegnato qualcosa. L'approccio dovrà essere completamente diverso.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Novembre 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Palermo-MILAN secondo Gazzetta.it:
*


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Novembre 2016)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Spero che la partita di Genova abbia insegnato qualcosa. L'approccio dovrà essere completamente diverso.



Sicuramente anche la squadra che andiamo ad affrontare sarà diversa. E poi la partita di Genova è stata una gara storta.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2016)

Il Palermo non cambia allenatore vero?


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Palermo non cambia allenatore vero?



No, l'ha confermato. Se l'avesse cambiato mi sarei preoccupato di più.


----------



## Kaw (2 Novembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Palermo-MILAN secondo Gazzetta.it:
> *


Basta Sosa per favore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## de sica (2 Novembre 2016)

Montella non lo capisco comunque..


----------



## zlatan (2 Novembre 2016)

Ma secondo voi??? Ripropone Sosa e toglie Niang??? Ma è inventata chiaramente visto che siamo a Mercoledì


----------



## zlatan (2 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Palermo non cambia allenatore vero?



No ma purtroppo non può perdere sempre, mi aspetto un pareggio purtroppo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Novembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Palermo-MILAN secondo Gazzetta.it:
> *



Formazioni del tutto scritte a casaccio, basta vedere la sezione degli infortunati,
Fernandez e Antonelli si stanno allenando regolarmente e saranno in panchina,
Niang domenica aveva un attacco febbrile, sarà sicuramente titolare,
Sosa non giocherà di sicuro.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2016)

*Designato l'arbitro: Mazzoleni.*


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2016)

admin ha scritto:


> *designato l'arbitro: Mazzoleni.*



wooooow!


----------



## kolao95 (3 Novembre 2016)

Gigio
Abate Paletta Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Locatelli Bonaventura
Suso Lapadula Niang

Spero di vedere una cosa del genere.


----------



## zlatan (3 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gigio
> Abate Paletta Romagnoli Antonelli
> Kucka Locatelli Bonaventura
> Suso Lapadula Niang
> ...



Ma purtroppo giocheranno ancora De Sciglio e Bacca,,,


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
**
Palermo (4-1-4-1): Posavec; Morganella, Goldaniga, Cionek, Aleesami; Gazzi; Diamanti, Henrique, Chochev, Hiljemark; Nestorovski.*
*A disp.: Fulignati, Marson, Andelkovic, Sallai, Vitiello, Jajalo, Quaison, Bouy, Embalo, Pezzella, Lo Faso. All: De Zerbi*
*Squalificati: -*
*Indisponibili: Bentivegna, Gonzalez, Giuliano, Rajkovic, Trajkovski, Balogh, Rispoli

**Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca, Suso. *
*A disp.: Gabriel, Plizzari, Gomez, Zapata, Poli, Antonelli, Mati Fernandez, Ely, Pasalic, Cutrone, Sosa, Lapadula, L. Adriano. All.: Montella*
*Squalificati: -*
*Indisponibili: Bertolacci, Montolivo, Calabria, Vangioni, Honda*


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2016)

Le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta in edicola oggi 4 novembre


----------



## BraveHeart (4 Novembre 2016)

Ho letto che Niang è a rischio. Al suo posto potrebbe giocare Pasalic con Jack nei 3 d'attacco.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Novembre 2016)

Tuttosport dice che a centrocampo dovrebbe giocare Sosa


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2016)

*Secondo quanto riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, Niang non sarà della partita per via dell'influenza. Bonaventura sarà avanzato ala sinistra e a centrocampo Pasalic è in vantaggio su Sosa e il rientrante Mati Fernandez. Anche Antonelli recupera e De Sciglio può rifiatare. 

Il Milan dovrebbe quindi scendere in campo con: Donnarumma - Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli - Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic - Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura*


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, Niang non sarà della partita per via dell'influenza. Bonaventura sarà avanzato ala sinistra e a centrocampo Pasalic è in vantaggio su Sosa e il rientrante Mati Fernandez. Anche Antonelli recupera e De Sciglio può rifiatare.
> 
> Il Milan dovrebbe quindi scendere in campo con: Donnarumma - Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli - Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic - Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura*



Questa formazione mi piace sopratutto per il rientro di Antonelli.


----------



## Aron (4 Novembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Tuttosport dice che a centrocampo dovrebbe giocare Sosa



Ma basta Sosa, arrivo a dire che preferisco Poli. 
Piuttosto giochi Zanellato.
Sosa è imprensentabile.


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2016)

Probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta in edicola oggi 5 novembre


----------



## Nicco (5 Novembre 2016)

Pasalic dal primo minuto potrebbe essere un rischio.
Veramente contento di vedere Jack davanti perché se torna con la grinta della scorsa partita siamo a cavallo!


----------



## de sica (5 Novembre 2016)

Praticamente il Palermo giocherà con un 5-4-1.. sarà durissima


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2016)

Leggo la formazione del Palermo  c'è davvero da piangere se non si vince


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2016)

*I convocati di Montella per Palermo Milan

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Gabriel, Plizzari.*
*DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, De Sciglio, Ely, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Zapata.*
*CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura, Mati Fernandez, Kucka, Locatelli, Honda, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa.*
*ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Lapadula, Luiz Adriano, Suso.*


----------



## prebozzio (5 Novembre 2016)

La formazione del Palermo è indecente. Non si può non vincere domani.


----------



## Tobi (5 Novembre 2016)

non prendiamo la partita sottogamba questi in casa non ne hanno vinta una, poi quando vedono noi diventano il Real Madrid


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Novembre 2016)

Zamparini: "Vinceremo noi 2 a 0"


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Novembre 2016)

Napoli e Lazio hanno pareggiato...Domani esiste solo un risultato, bisogna vincere!


----------



## peppe75 (6 Novembre 2016)

Speriamo bene perché una vittoria domani consoliderebbe la terza posizione!!! Inoltre quest'anno abbiamo anche superato il nostro problema di affrontare le difese chiuse come quelle del Palermo...se poi dovessero giocare a viso aperto meglio per noi!!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2016)

Basta regalare primi tempi, giochiamo come Dio Comanda sin dal primo minuto e chiudiamola subito.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi 6 novembre
*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi 6 novembre
> *



Mah, la vedo male,
troveremo un Palermo chiuso e un tridente così inconsistente fisicamente non va bene,
gli esterni non sono punte, non si sanno inserire corretamente in area e Bacca si sa che in area è un fantasma per lo meno finche non trova la zampata giusta.
MI auguro molto che Montella ci ripensi e metta in campo anche uno fra Adriano e Lapa,
rischio Udinese molto consistente... saremo molto sterili, la sbloccheremo solo tramite eventuali invenzioni tipo la punizione di settimana scorsa o errori pacchiani della difesa siciliana.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Novembre 2016)

Invece secondo me non troveremo un Palermo catenacciaro. De Zerbi non gioca cosi... certo dovremo essere noi a fare la partita, ma non vedo un palermo in dieci dietro la linea della palla. Dovremo essere bravi a creare densità in area coi centrocampisti.. e sfeuttare i tiri da fuori, cosa tra l'altro che quest anno non ci manca. Detto questo spero che Montella abbia capito che dopo Bacca c'è solo Lapadula.. basta scempi come luiz adriano...


----------



## Pit96 (6 Novembre 2016)

Partita da vincere, non ci sono dubbi. in questo modo consolideremmo il terzo posto dato che napoli e lazio hanno pareggiato


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi 6 novembre
> *



.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2016)

3-0 per noi e gol di De Scoglio


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Novembre 2016)

Curioso di vedere Pasalic dal primo minuto. L'ho sempre difeso qui dentro, spero non deluda.


----------



## de sica (6 Novembre 2016)

Ribadisco: voi tutti dite che sarà una passeggiata, io dico che sarà dura invece. Pareggio in vista, occhio


----------



## koti (6 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ribadisco: voi tutti dite che sarà una passeggiata, io dico che sarà dura invece. Pareggio in vista, occhio


Durissima, queste partite le soffriamo SEMPRE. 
E poi manca Niang... speriamo bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Novembre 2016)

Senza Niang prevedo uno 0-0


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ribadisco: voi tutti dite che sarà una passeggiata, io dico che sarà dura invece. Pareggio in vista, occhio



Sì, ma un conto è dire che sarà dura perché con noi ogni partita è un terno al lotto e sono d'accordo, sbagliato invece è dire che soffriremo solo perché Palermo storicamente è ostica per noi, visto che hanno una squadra imbarazzante.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali:
**
Palermo: Posavec, Cionek, Rajkovic, Andelkovic, Aleesami, Gazzi, Hiljemark, Bruno Enrique, Embalo, Nestorovski, Sallai. Allenatore: De Zerbi.*
*
Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Romagnoli, Paletta, De Sciglio, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Bonaventura, Bacca, Suso. Allenatore: Montella.*


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

Non possiamo commettere gli errori di genoa, oggi sono 3 punti davero importantissimi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> **
> Palermo: Posavec, Cionek, Rajkovic, Andelkovic, Aleesami, Gazzi, Hiljemark, Bruno Enrique, Embalo, Nestorovski, Sallai. Allenatore: De Zerbi.*
> *
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Romagnoli, Paletta, De Sciglio, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Bonaventura, Bacca, Suso. Allenatore: Montella.*


Speriamo che pasalic farà una grande partita


----------



## Pit96 (6 Novembre 2016)

Molto curioso di vedere pasalic dal primo minuto. Vedremo di che pasta è fatto il ragazzo


----------



## Dany20 (6 Novembre 2016)

3 punti per staccarci da Lazio e Napoli. Dai ragazzi!


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Novembre 2016)

forza ragazzi


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2016)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Molto curioso di vedere pasalic dal primo minuto. Vedremo di che pasta è fatto il ragazzo



Anch'io. Col Pescara non mi è sembrato mobilissimo e lo vedo più trequartista moderno, però lo voglio vedere da mezzala. Teniamo conto che non è in condizione piena.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Novembre 2016)

Forza ragazzi...sono fiducioso


----------



## Kaw (6 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ribadisco: voi tutti dite che sarà una passeggiata, io dico che sarà dura invece. Pareggio in vista, occhio


Credo abbiamo buone chance di vincere ma per noi nessuna partita sarà una passeggiata, ma proprio nessuna, dobbiamo sudarcele tutte, e questa non farà eccezione, nonostante il palermo abbia numeri impietosi, soprattutto in casa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> **
> Palermo: Posavec, Cionek, Rajkovic, Andelkovic, Aleesami, Gazzi, Hiljemark, Bruno Enrique, Embalo, Nestorovski, Sallai. Allenatore: De Zerbi.*
> *
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Romagnoli, Paletta, De Sciglio, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Bonaventura, Bacca, Suso. Allenatore: Montella.*



Dai Carlos mi raccomando pucciala


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2016)

Ma no Bacca..


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Come ha tenuto palla Locatell, ottimo piede


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Bene. Buonissima partenza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Non poteva arrivarci ma in queste situazioni Bacca *deve* puntare il secondo palo e proporsi.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Bella azione di Bonaventura, siamo in controllo


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

*Susooooooooooooo*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

ahahaha gol fantastico


----------



## Reblanck (6 Novembre 2016)

Suso mio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Novembre 2016)

Susoooo, avanti cosi!


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2016)

A andiamoooooooooooooo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2016)

Susoneeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Novembre 2016)

Bravo bonaventura finora.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Novembre 2016)

Susoooooo


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Pasalic e finalmente giochiamo in 11


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Pasalic per ora piace. Si propone benissimo nel spazio e sa anche a giocare a calcio.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Bene dai!

Peccato per questa occasione sprecata


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2016)

Adesso bisogna sostituire Kucka poi abbiamo un vero centrocampo ( o almeno di giocatori di calcio )


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Donnarumma sempre pronto, bene. 
Pasalic e Kucka molto attivi, oggi è un buon centrocampo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

De Sciglio..fallo totalmente inutile.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2016)

De Scoglio


----------



## Aron (6 Novembre 2016)

De Sciglio mediocrissimo.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Novembre 2016)

Pasalic comunque sembra avere un briciolo di intelligenza tattica, il che non guasta se unito, come in questo caso, ad una buona tecnica di base.
Spiragli di qualità


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Comunque da quando c'è Montella si vedono tanti schemi diversi su punizione, davvero apprezzabili questi tentativi di sorprendere gli avversari


----------



## koti (6 Novembre 2016)

Bacca....


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Pessimo Bacca!

Ma c'è la banda allo stadio, sulle tribune???


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Novembre 2016)

Dobbiamo fare il secondo...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Novembre 2016)

Bacca è un cesso atomico


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2016)

Bene fino al gol, dopo ci siamo seduti...occorre chiuderla oppure questi pellegrini cominciano a crederci.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Vedere Abate puntare il spazio? Impossibile


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Novembre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vedere Abate puntare il spazio? Impossibile



E anzi, incolpa pure Locatelli per il lancio


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Novembre 2016)

Ufficiale: la direzione di gara è contro il Milan.



Admin ha scritto:


> Pessimo Bacca!
> 
> Ma c'è la banda allo stadio, sulle tribune???


ahahahah 
A Palermo cori e tamburi ci sono da tempo, ma non ricordavo le trombe


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Non è un caso se Bacca è calato molto da quando abbiamo cominciato ad avere un gioco migliore, non sa dialogare o aiutare la squadra, per me è da vendere assolutamente e prendere Belotti


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

De Sciglio deve essere il giocatore con più retropasaggi nella storia del Milan.

Dobbiamo migliorare e fare il secondo.


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pessimo Bacca!
> 
> Ma c'è la banda allo stadio, sulle tribune???



Ho aperto le finestre di casa e ho guardato sotto. Ero convinto ci fosse la banda sotto casa


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Pasalic comunque sembra avere un briciolo di intelligenza tattica, il che non guasta se unito, come in questo caso, ad una buona tecnica di base.
> Spiragli di qualità


Per adesso bene


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

Comunque stiamo sottovalutando troppo questa partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E anzi, incolpa pure Locatelli per il lancio



Un po come Bacca che si fa notare solo per le lamentele verso i compagni e le palle perse.


----------



## Kaw (6 Novembre 2016)

Ci siamo seduti troppo dopo il vantaggio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Bacca, dai, cosi non si puo.


----------



## vitrich86 (6 Novembre 2016)

stiamo calando lentamente.. male kucka


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

MA che liscio fa Bacca?


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2016)

Paletta meraviglioso.


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pessimo Bacca!
> 
> Ma c'è la banda allo stadio, sulle tribune???



Tamburi,trombe e cori.A Palermo siamo folkloristici.


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ci siamo seduti troppo dopo il vantaggio.



Io spero sia la solita tattica di Montella


----------



## Aron (6 Novembre 2016)

Pasalic sembra un altro Van Ginkel.
Alterna buone cose a errori macroscopici.
Quel passaggio in profondità per Bacca non lo può sbagliare un centrocampista.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2016)

Locatelli molto molto bene


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Novembre 2016)

Si ma stiamo dormendo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pasalic sembra un altro Van Ginkel.
> Alterna buone cose a errori macroscopici.
> Quel passaggio in profondità per Bacca non lo può sbagliare un centrocampista.



Ma se la palla era dietro di lui , era impossibile per il 99% dei giocatori al mondo metterla bene .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Novembre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Un po come Bacca che si fa notare solo per le lamentele verso i compagni e le palle perse.



Esatto, che poi Bacca e' l'ultimo che puo lamentarsi.

Bravo Locatelli finora in fase difensiva


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Kucka quasi uomo assist per il Palermo


----------



## Schism75 (6 Novembre 2016)

Locatelli bravissimo sugli ultimi recuperi. Male Kucka.


----------



## Kaw (6 Novembre 2016)

Non mi è piaciuta la seconda parte del primo tempo...


----------



## Reblanck (6 Novembre 2016)

Vinciamo ok , però giocano con troppa sufficienza.


----------



## Aron (6 Novembre 2016)

Kucka un disastro negli ultimi 20 minuti.


----------



## Love (6 Novembre 2016)

quando passiamo in vantaggio e non parlo solo di oggi ci adagiamo troppo...e invece dovremo essere sempre cattivi...


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2016)

Abbiamo fatto gol al 15', dopo abbiamo cercato di amministrare...mi sembra un po' presto per farlo.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Novembre 2016)

Così non va... Non possiamo soffrire in questo modo contro il Palermo, loro stanno prendendo fiducia. Sveglia!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2016)

Brutta partita. Montella li deve svegliare. Se non si inventa qualcosa Bonaventura o Suso, questi dormono. Sveglia ragazzi, SVEGLIA!


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Il Loca cresce di partita in partita. 
Kucka invece dopo i primi 20 minuti si è spento. 
Bene Bonaventura e anche Pasalic.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2016)

Pasalic se prende fiducia diventa bravissimo


----------



## Alex (6 Novembre 2016)

Milan bene all'inizio e poi si è spento, qua tocca assolutamente farse il secondo goal


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2016)

Bene i centrali, male i terzini. Centrocampo: Kucka troppi errori, se non avessimo nessuno in panchina lo tirerei fuori. Bene Pasalic, contrasta e ha i piedi. Forse abbiamo un altro buono a centrocampo. Bene pure Locatelli, sopratutto in fase difensiva. Bacca solito pianto amaro. Suso bene solo per il gol. Bonaventura: avercene che trattano il pallone così.
Nel secondo tempo devono svegliarsi o il Palermo continuerà a chiuderci.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Buon inizio ma dopo il gol ci siamo seduti. Molto bravo Locatelli, anche Jack mi piace. Funziona bene in tandem con Pasalic che a differenza di Poli e Bertolacci e un calciatore. Kucka cosi cosi. Molto bravo Paletta.
Se al posto di De Sciglio e Abate ci fossero giocatori con una tecnica decente e piu intelligenza tattica, questa squadra migliorerebbe tantissimo.


Oggi c'e stato un bel esempio sul perche Bacca anche con i suoi gol non e imprescendibile: Con la sua tecnica da Lega Pro vanifica altre azioni pericolose. 
Esempio: Il liscio quando un giocatore discreto con un tocco poteva mettere Bonaventura dritto davanti alla porta.
Da notare anche oggi l'atteggiamento negativo verso i suoi compagni.


----------



## The P (6 Novembre 2016)

Kucka assente. Locatelli il milgiore dei nostri.

Non capisco perché Abate non avanza mai (una sola volta in questo primo tempo), grazie che Suso non fa tagli, è sempre costretto a ricevere palla larghissimo. Aspettiamo Calabria.

In generale è una partita che si deve chiudere, non possiamo lasciare tutto questo spazio alla loro manovra.


----------



## koti (6 Novembre 2016)

Dopo il gol siamo praticamente spariti.

Male Kucka e, come al solito, Bacca.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Kucka male ma preferisco un Kucka così che Poli o un altro scarsone al suo posto.


----------



## The P (6 Novembre 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Bene i centrali, male i terzini. Centrocampo: Kucka troppi errori, se non avessimo nessuno in panchina lo tirerei fuori. Bene Pasalic, contrasta e ha i piedi. Forse abbiamo un altro buono a centrocampo. Bene pure Locatelli, sopratutto in fase difensiva. Bacca solito pianto amaro. Suso bene solo per il gol. Bonaventura: avercene che trattano il pallone così.
> Nel secondo tempo devono svegliarsi o il Palermo continuerà a chiuderci.



Concordo su tutto tranne che su Suso, c'è una prevenzione incredibile verso di lui. Sta facendo molto lavoro sporco, va a prendere palla sulla linea del fallo per buttarla in mezzo o far salire la squadra, sta anche facendo bene in copertura. Purtroppo senza il supporto di Abate e Kucka su quella fascia può fare poco altro.


----------



## J&B (6 Novembre 2016)

Palermo mediocre


----------



## Victorss (6 Novembre 2016)

Io sono un suo grande estimatore e l ho sempre difeso ma Bacca ha stancato pure me, merita un paio di panchine.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia che indecenza.

Mi raccomando, ancora con Bacca e Kucka eh...


----------



## Cenzo (6 Novembre 2016)

Proverei nel secondo tempo Mati per Kucka e Lapadula per Bacca.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

Kucka sembra bollito e Pasalic si vede che non sta molto bene fisicamente, sicuramente vedremo dei cambi a centrocampo in questo secondo tempo,


----------



## BraveHeart (6 Novembre 2016)

La nota positiva della giornata è Locatelli! Oggi ha provato molto il lancio lungo e il cambio di gioco, a testimoniare che sta prendendo fiducia nei suoi mezzi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Novembre 2016)

Ragazzi, sono d'accordo con quasi tutto quello detto fino ad ora sul primo tempo e sui giudizi. Giusto non accomodarsi e giusto cercare di chiuderla, però ricordiamoci anche che stiamo giocando con una squadra che ha un'età media di appena 24 anni! Ci può stare che a livello mentale certe situazioni ancora non siano automatiche, soprattutto quando i "grandi" non sono i trascinatori che dovrebbero essere (vedi capitan Abate che non ha praticamente mai spinto o Bacca che oggi sembra voler litigare con i compagni oltre che con il pallone).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che indecenza.
> 
> Mi raccomando, ancora con Bacca e Kucka eh...



E' vero ma per mettere chi al posto di Kucka? Mati Fernandez torna ora da un infortunio e gli altri in panchina sono inguardabili. Ringraziamo il genio del mercato per questo.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che indecenza.
> 
> Mi raccomando, ancora con Bacca e Kucka eh...




Già, in effetti in panca abbiamo Modric e Suarez 

Ah no mi dicono dalla regia che in panca ci sono Sosa e Luiz Adriano 

Suvvia, questi ha Montella e questi deve, obtorto collo, mettere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Si dorme, Bonaventura che fa il velo e Bacca che non prende UNA PALLA....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Novembre 2016)

Dopo il goal si sono messi a dormire tutti...


----------



## InsideTheFire (6 Novembre 2016)

Stanno tutti invocando a gran voce Lapadula...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

De Sciglio calcisticamente e proprio ignorante.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Novembre 2016)

Il Palermo ci sta schiacciando...il Palermo!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Vergognosi. Questo Palermo e veramente scarso, basta attaccarli e noi invece giochiamo molli e seduti


----------



## R41D3N (6 Novembre 2016)

Miglior partita per loro, appena detto su sky


----------



## Kaw (6 Novembre 2016)

Abbiamo smesso di giocare.


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

Disastrosi. Serve Mati, fuori pasalic o Kucka


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Miglior partita per loro, appena detto su sky



Ovvio giocano contro dei manichini.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Novembre 2016)

Con dei cessi dopo il goal ci siamo spenti completamente invece di andare a farne 4..


----------



## Schism75 (6 Novembre 2016)

Male. Anche il Palermo gioca meglio di noi.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Ma che aspetta a buttare fuori Bacca?


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Novembre 2016)

Paletta immenso.


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

Kucka FUORI


----------



## Schism75 (6 Novembre 2016)

Non capisco cosa mi rappresenta avere i due interni di centrocampo schiacciati sull'attaco o molto larghi, ma distantissimi da Locatelli. Boh.


----------



## vitrich86 (6 Novembre 2016)

dispiace ma facciamo schifo...il migliore come al solito paletta.. cioè giochiamo col palermo una squadra imbarazzante..


----------



## R41D3N (6 Novembre 2016)

Scandalosi!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Presi a pesci in faccia da *Pescara e Palermo*. Solamente per colpa di una mentalita vergognosa.

Cosi non va! Fuori assolutamente Bacca e uno tra Kucka(nullo) e Pasalic


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Continuando così pareggiano al 100%.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2016)

vi prego levate Bacca


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Ogni partita è una sofferenza contro tutti.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Novembre 2016)

Kucka disastroso, e in generale squadra completamente narcotizzata


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

Paletta ha rischiato di regalare un rigore. Ci è andata bene stavolta. 
Comunque finalmente Mati. Però doveva uscire Kucka


----------



## ralf (6 Novembre 2016)

Di Lo Faso ne ho sentito parlare bene, vediamo comè.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Io non capisco come si possa soffrire così con un Palermo qualsiasi, ogni loro azione è un brivido, ci stanno prendendo a pallonate manco fossero il Barca


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Madonna santa, Bacca...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Lo levi Bacca o no?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Fenomeno Bacca.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

Kucka e Bacca da togliere!

Dobbiamo reagire


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2016)

mamma mia


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Novembre 2016)

Esteticamente uno schifo, solo sofferenza


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Novembre 2016)

Mancano 20 minuti e stiamo abbassando sempre di piu i ritmi, cosi non va


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Novembre 2016)

Mamma che sofferenza....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Ma quando toglie sto Bacca?

Non riusciamo proprio a salire come squadra perche in avanti non c'e nessuno che aiuta a tenere su la palla. Ogni pallone vicino al area di rigore del Palermo e un pallone perso.


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Novembre 2016)

Si fa a gare a chi gioca peggio, partita bruttissima adesso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

PAreggio meritato.


----------



## vitrich86 (6 Novembre 2016)

ahahahahah


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

Era ovvio. Maledetti


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Beh, era scontato.

Ma come si fa?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Novembre 2016)

punti persi


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2016)

Ovvio....


----------



## Schism75 (6 Novembre 2016)

Complimenti a Montella. Bella squadra. Bravo.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2016)

gol del palermo, passeggiando


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Ridicoli.

Veramente RIDICOLI.

Anche Montella dorme. Vede benissimo la situazione ma non cambia.


----------



## Kaw (6 Novembre 2016)

Giusto pareggio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2016)

Difesa solidissima


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

E mette Poli questo idiota.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Poli? Poli?? POLI?????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Adesso mette POLI? Ahahahaha Montella. Dai. Cosi non va proprio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2016)

Scontatissimo. 
Questo pareggio è tutto di Montella.


----------



## Reblanck (6 Novembre 2016)

Dio mio.


----------



## Gabry (6 Novembre 2016)

Che asini i nostri. Qui abbiamo voluto non vincerla noi


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2016)

finita, comunque solo noi potevamo non vincere contro questi


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Novembre 2016)

Punti buttati nel cesso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

lol Poli. GIochiamo in 10 contro 12 con Bacca che fa da tappo e mette Poli.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Che schifo, speriamo si sveglino.


----------



## The P (6 Novembre 2016)

giusto. Non si può subire così. Malissimo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2016)

Poli è quello che serve... Al Palermo


----------



## Alex (6 Novembre 2016)

scontatissimo, stanno facendo pena


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Novembre 2016)

Male tutti ma ancora una volta montella condiziona la partita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2016)

Montella deve tirare fuori le palle e togliere Bacca.


----------



## Aron (6 Novembre 2016)

Ogni volta che ci manca Niang si fa sempre una fatica tremenda.
Montella ha poche colpe, prendiamocela con chi l'ha composte questa rosa.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2016)

CVD. La squadra è sulle gambe, Bacca è da togliere subito, subito. Poli? E perché? Boh.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

Finora il peggior Milan che ho visto questa stagione.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2016)

Si è fatto male Kucka, non straparlate a cavolo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Neuer.


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

Parata della vita. Pazzesco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Montella con i cambi mi ricorda il peggior Ancelotti quando per recuperare metteva Emerson.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Ma che ha parato questo?


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2016)

Guarda questo che c---- ha preso!


----------



## vitrich86 (6 Novembre 2016)

siamo vomitevoli..bravo donna buttati a muzzo con una puntina centrale a mo di mozzarella..


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Ma basta con sto Bacca. Basta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2016)

Hanno cambiato portiere?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Sto maledetto Bacca.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2016)

Non è possibile!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Dai Bacca che fa fallo in attacco. Bacca migliore in campo del Palermo oggi.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2016)

Ecco Jascin


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Non ci credo, sto portiere è diventato Buffon


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2016)

Bacca ha la segatura nel cranio


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2016)

Basta Bacca, bastaaaaaaa


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Novembre 2016)

Subiscono il pareggio e riprendono a giocare, ma non si vergognano?


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Chi è lo stupido che ha tentato la rovesciata quando bastava stopparla con qualsiasi parte del corpo? Bacca?


----------



## Schism75 (6 Novembre 2016)

Invece Mati fernandez è un altro fenomeno.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

Deve togliere Locatelli per Lapadula


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Sono 3 gare di fila che prendiamo pesci in faccia - Da Genoa, Palermo e Pescara. 

Cosi non va proprio. Scelte assurde che non aiutano.


Mancano 15 minuti e ancora giochiamo solo con Bacca in avanti, che tra'l altro fa schifo da una vita.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Novembre 2016)

Suso un altro campione.


----------



## vitrich86 (6 Novembre 2016)

ma metti lapadula capra ...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Bonaventura ste robe falle in allenamento dai, non sull'1-1.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2016)

Ma metti Lappapollo, capra!


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Novembre 2016)

Anche oggi Bacca vince ZERO scontri aerei


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Cambio con 33 minuti di ritardo.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Che tristezza, tre punti persi, mai che si riesca a fare il salto di qualità


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Fantastico Montella che va il cambio con 20 minuti di ritardo solo dopo il 1-1 prevedibilissimo


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

Montella e proprio un idiota per i cambi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

MAmma mia, comunque vincono tutti i contrasti.


----------



## vitrich86 (6 Novembre 2016)

lo faso sembra zidane...


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2016)

Qui la perdiamo, eh...


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia, brividi


----------



## vitrich86 (6 Novembre 2016)

no vabbè sto portierino...


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

Ma basta sto Neuer


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2016)

Non è possibile


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Novembre 2016)

Sto cesso di Suso


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

*Lapadulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2016)

Eccolo, ci voleva tanto Vincenzo??????


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

LAPAAAAAAAAA siiiii


----------



## vitrich86 (6 Novembre 2016)

seeeeeeee


----------



## Tic (6 Novembre 2016)

ma basta questo, ma chi è buffon, ma che cavolo
lol gol


----------



## Schism75 (6 Novembre 2016)

Daje Lapadula!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Novembre 2016)

Gooooll!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Lapaduuuuuuuuuuula!!!!!


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Gol fantastico di tacco!!!


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2016)

Posavec maledetto.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Novembre 2016)

Che goooooooooooool


----------



## Kaw (6 Novembre 2016)

Lapdulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Lapadulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## uoteghein (6 Novembre 2016)

gol che Bacca nella sua vita non farà MAI.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Novembre 2016)

Lapadulaaaaaaaa.. 
oddo ha ragioneeeee


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2016)

LKappaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

Grande gianlucaaa! Bravissimooo


----------



## vitrich86 (6 Novembre 2016)

lapa lapa lapa lapa gooooooooooooollllllllll


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Novembre 2016)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooiooooooooolllllll


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2016)

Lapadulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Albijol (6 Novembre 2016)

Lapadulaaaaa...e Bacca suka


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2016)

Lapadula gol sculato alla Tomasson SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Novembre 2016)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Novembre 2016)

Grido liberatorioooooo.... LAPAGOALLLLL


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2016)

Cosa hai fatto Lapa miooooo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Novembre 2016)

Lapagoooooooooool


----------



## Reblanck (6 Novembre 2016)

AhHHHHHHHH LA-PAURA


----------



## uoteghein (6 Novembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto cesso di Suso



Ah, quindi tre miracoli del portiere su tiri da fuori area all'angolino o bombe di destro, piede non naturale, fanno di Suso un cesso.
Capisco.


----------



## sette (6 Novembre 2016)

Che gol ha fattooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex (6 Novembre 2016)

grande lapadula


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Che gol!


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

Gooooooollllllll!!!


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Sono a rischio infarto.. Bravo Lapagol..


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Novembre 2016)

Fondamentale fondamentale gol fondamentale


----------



## Aron (6 Novembre 2016)

Il genio della Lampadula!!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi tre miracoli del portiere su tiri da fuori area all'angolino o bombe di destro, piede non naturale, fanno di Suso un cesso.
> Capisco.



Suso oggi È il giocatore più forte che abbiamo, detto questo magari a gennaio prendiamo Isco e Fabregas...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2016)

L'ingresso di Poli ha cambiato la partita, giocatore FONDAMENTALE, capra chi dice il contrario!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Grandissimo Lapadula che rincorre tutti. Bacca stava con le mani sui fianchi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2016)

Lapadula è un pazzo, sembra un cane rabbioso insegue tutti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Grande Gigio.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2016)

Donnarumma bravissimo a leggere in anticipo i pericoli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2016)

Godo Diamanti di emme


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Suso l'unico che si salva oggi per ora. A parte i cambi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Che parto. Partita inguardabile ma 3 punti.


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Novembre 2016)

Bene i tre punti, ma quanto lavoro ancora da fare per essere una squadra solida


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2016)

Abbiamo rischiato di pareggiare contro una banda di scappati....meno male và.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2016)

Grandissimo Suso oggi, meritava doppietta anche se ha dormito per metà secondo tempo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2016)

si gode sempre quando si vince contro ZAMPARINI !
YES!!


----------



## koti (6 Novembre 2016)

Che sofferenza mamma mia!!!


----------



## Alex (6 Novembre 2016)

ottimi i 3 punti, comunque assenti per più di 60 minuti. Grande Suso oggi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Novembre 2016)

Vittoria e 3 punti importantissimi ma soffriamo troppo.

Menzione speciale per Lapadula: contentissimo per il gol, se lo merita questo ragazzo


----------



## ralf (6 Novembre 2016)

Bravoh Suso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Partita da vincere e vinta, ma troppa sofferenza. Montella deve reagire prima e fare i cambi giusti. Non e possibile vedere una squadra che dopo 15 minuti stacca la spina. Bacca sono ormai 5-6 gare che si merita insufficienze e non aiuta minimamente la squadra. Da panchinare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2016)

Tre punti d'oro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Novembre 2016)

Fisicamente stiamo calando in maniera preoccupante.

Bacca ancora disastroso


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Novembre 2016)

Tre punti importanti... ma troppa sofferenza...


----------



## gheorghehagi (6 Novembre 2016)

paletta mi ricorda un po' franco baresi...nelle giuste proporzioni ovviamente


----------



## The P (6 Novembre 2016)

Finita. Suso-Palermo 2-1

Male Montella, male anche Jack oggi.


----------



## Reblanck (6 Novembre 2016)

Ho avuto tanta PAURA di non vincere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2016)

Menomale che c'3 la sosta ... molti devono recuperare


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2016)

Si salvano solo: Suso, De Sciglio che per me ha giocato benissimo, Lapadula e Donnarumma, che va be è superfluo dirlo.


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Novembre 2016)

Lapadula oltre al gol si è conquistato la titolarità attraverso l'attegiamento.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2016)

Anche oggi, purtroppo, bene solo i punti. Non credevo che l'avremmo sfangata. Che sia l'ennesimo segnale di una stagione fortunata?
Bene Donnarumma, Abate nel secondo tempo s'è ripreso, i centrali si perdono Nestorovski sul pareggio (credo), De Scempio meno peggio di altre volte. Locatelli bene, Kucka male, Pasalic bene finché ha avuto gamba. Bacca da panchinare, Bonaventura sufficienza e Suso più che bene: quei tiri meritavano miglior sorte.
Ribadisco che, giocando sempre gli stessi, siamo sulle gambe. Pasalic e Mati Fernandez saranno utilissimi.
Menzione speciale per Lapadula: bel gol e si sbatte in pressing, cosa che Bacca non fa.
Urge intervento sul mercato a centrocampo, in particolare, per dare il cambio alla dea bendata, sui cui sguardi benevoli non potremo contare all'infinito.
Intanto, altri tre punti e avanti.


----------



## gheorghehagi (6 Novembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fisicamente stiamo calando in maniera preoccupante.
> 
> Bacca ancora disastroso



bacca deve ancora imparare a stoppare la palla...


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Novembre 2016)

Dedicato ai BaccaFags

Vi s'incula.


----------



## Kaw (6 Novembre 2016)

Miglior in campo Suso e Paletta. Ottimo Locatelli, Benino pasalic, solido Bonaventura (ma anche lui in calo nella ripresa). 
Male Kucka e Bacca.
Lapadula geniale nel gol.

Ma continuiamo a prendere il massimo col minimo sforzo, non ci andrà sempre bene, e oggi l'avevamo praticamente buttata contro un modestissimo avversario.
Ma è un problema di atteggiamento questo, si devono svegliare tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (6 Novembre 2016)

Al derby deve giocare Lapadula!!! In 15 minuti ha fatto di più rispetto a bacca in 75


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

In generale male oggi, i ragazzi non hanno imparato nulla dopo Pescara e se non miglioramo sicuramente perderemo una marea di punti contro squadre come Empoli, Bologna, Atalanta e company

Gigio 6
Abate 5
Paletta 5
Romagnoli 5
De Sciglio 5
Locatelli 6
Kucka 4
Pasalic 5
Jack 6
Suso 7
Bacca 3

Matias 6
Poli s.v.
Lapadula s.v.


----------



## sion (6 Novembre 2016)

Chris lapadula senza voto avrai sbagliato


----------



## hiei87 (6 Novembre 2016)

La squadra ha i suoi limiti, e li ha palesati tutti, e pare anche aver finito la benzina, ma una reazione come quella che c'è stata dopo il loro pareggio non la si vedeva da anni. Il Milan delle passate stagioni l'avrebbe persa.
Suso se giocasse sempre con la determinazione e la grinta mostrata dopo l'1 a 1, sarebbe uno dei migliori giocatori del campionato.
Bacca da panchinare finchè non si sveglia. Se poi a gennaio potremo prendere di meglio, giusto venderlo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> bacca deve ancora imparare a stoppare la palla...



Bacca deve imparare a: Stoppare la palla, usare il fisico, fare salti che siano più alti di 10cm per prendere la palla di testa e smetterla di rompere le palle ai compagni per ogni scemenza. Cose che ovviamente non imparerà più, essendo ormai "vecchio"


----------



## __king george__ (6 Novembre 2016)

da bacca-fan oggi dico: lapa lapa lapa gool lapaaaa gooolllllll 

(ma tornerà anche carlos non preoccupatevi)


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Novembre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' vero ma per mettere chi al posto di Kucka? Mati Fernandez torna ora da un infortunio e gli altri in panchina sono inguardabili. Ringraziamo il genio del mercato per questo.





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Già, in effetti in panca abbiamo Modric e Suarez
> 
> Ah no mi dicono dalla regia che in panca ci sono Sosa e Luiz Adriano
> 
> Suvvia, questi ha Montella e questi deve, obtorto collo, mettere.



Rispondo tardi. 

Si può anche cambiare modulo eh.


----------



## J&B (6 Novembre 2016)

Più fiducia a Lapadula,Bacca appare sempre più estraneo in questa squadra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2016)

Non ho capito perché abbiamo smesso di giocare nel secondo tempo, bah


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Novembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non ho capito perché abbiamo smesso di giocare nel secondo tempo, bah



Quoto. Non ho parole. Questi in testa hanno la segatura.


----------



## vitrich86 (6 Novembre 2016)

non ci si può sedere così dopo il vantaggio a portare fino in fondo l'1-0..poi troppo molli sul gol del pareggio tutti fermi come delle belle statuine.. migliori suso paletta e locatelli.. peggiore kucka che sembrava si fosse segato prima di giocare seguito a strettissimo giro di posta da bacca davvero fuori fase.. contentissimo x lapagol se lo merita si vede che è uno che sgobba forte...


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Rispondo tardi.




Così però non vale


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2016)

Continuando come nel primo tempo finiva 0-3 anche

Oggi è andata bene, ma deve servire come lezione, perché pareggiare contro questa squadra ridicola sarebbe stato troppo


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> Chris lapadula senza voto avrai sbagliato



Troppo poco per giudicarlo, praticamente non ha toccato palla, ma sicuramente merita un 8 solo per la rete decisiva.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (6 Novembre 2016)

Come molti hanno sottolineato, la prestazione è stata al di sotto delle aspettative. Contro il Palermo dovevamo fare di più e in alcuni tratti di gara abbiamo anche rischiato di perdere. Il lato positivo, sono i 3 punti, la vittoria con il minimo sforzo e il goal di Lapadula che oltre a sbloccarsi, rappresenta anche la voglia che hanno questi ragazzi di dare il massimo. Contro la Samp, Lapadula titolare e segna Bacca, contro il Chievo Lapadula titolare e segna Bacca (anche se si tratta di autogoal), oggi gioca Bacca e segna Lapadula...non posso che essere felice quando c'è qualcuno sempre pronto a metterla dentro.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Novembre 2016)

3 punti fortunosi. Giochiamo peggio di tutte le squadre di serie a. Siamo tatticamente messi in maniera non comprensibile. I due interni di centrocampo sono o schiacciati sulla linea dei 3 attaccanti, o giocano larghi. In entrambi i casi sono lontanisssimi da Locatelli. E questo rende praticamente impossibile avere una circolazione di palla, o la possibilità di costruire una qualsiasi aziOne, o fare possesso. Ci si riduce a fare lanci lunghi dalla difesa ogni azione. La disposizione del centrocampo fa si che c'è una prateria in mezzo dove le squadre avversarie vanno a nozze, occupando tutto lo spazio e creandoci sempre problemi. E questo va al di là degli interpreti. È prettamente una questione tattica. Poi vabbeh, ci sono alcuni non all'altezza. Mati fernandez sinceramnte mi pare un altro mediocre.


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Novembre 2016)

Ringraziamo Lapadula,perché dopo il primo gol ci siamo totalmente seduti.Non si può rischiare di perdere tre punti contro una squadra che finora era stata imbarazzante,soprattutto in casa.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Novembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6
Abate 6
Romagnoli 6
Paletta 5,5
De Sciglio 5
Kucka 6
Pasalic 6
Locatelli 6,5
Bonaventura 6,5
Suso 7,5
Bacca 5

Mati 6
Poli 6
Lapadula 7,5


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Siamo tatticamente messi in maniera non comprensibile. I due interni di centrocampo sono o schiacciati sulla linea dei 3 attaccanti, o giocano larghi. In entrambi i casi sono lontanisssimi da Locatelli. E questo rende praticamente impossibile avere una circolazione di palla, o la possibilità di costruire una qualsiasi aziOne, o fare possesso. Ci si riduce a fare lanci lunghi dalla difesa ogni azione. La disposizione del centrocampo fa si che c'è una prateria in mezzo dove le squadre avversarie vanno a nozze, occupando tutto lo spazio e creandoci sempre problemi. E questo va al di là degli interpreti. È prettamente una questione tattica.



Condivido, oggi sopratutto a centrocampo abbiamo fatto una partità davero preoccupante, anche senza Niang secondo io Jack deve giocare come interno, è lui che fa risolve in parte quel problema di circolazione.


----------



## Victorss (6 Novembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dedicato ai BaccaFags
> 
> Vi s'incula.



Io sono un BaccaFan ma onestamente caldeggiavo Lapadula titolare per la partita di oggi.
Quando devo dire che Carlos ha rotto le balls lo dico tranquillamente.
Al goal di Lapadula oltre a perdere la voce ho distrutto il salotto, sono troppo contento per lui e credo che si meriti più chance dal primo minuto.


----------



## Superpippo80 (6 Novembre 2016)

Meno male che arriva la sosta perchè fisicamente siamo a terra.
Paletta sta facendo un campionato mostruoso, Pasalic non mi è dispiaciuto, Bacca deve fare un paio di panchine ed entrare nella ripresa.
Criticare Montella lo trovo sbagliato, ha portato una squadra da quinto/sesto posto al secondo/terzo posto, e i ricambi sono quelli che sono. L'unica cosa che deve fare è panchinare per sempre Honda e Sosa.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Novembre 2016)

Bene per i 3 punti
Ma non non sono soddisfatto dell'atteggiamento...dopo il vantaggio si è visto un calcio da ''professori'' fatto di possesso palla e ritmo basso...è andata bene solamente perchè il Palermo è una squadra mediocrissima altrimenti saremmo qui a commentare ben altro...
Questa squadra se vuole raggiungere l'obbiettivo prefissato non deve perdere l'umiltà che ha dimostrato di avere in più occasioni...oggi non è stata una di quelle...

Menzione speciale per Lapadula...primo gol in serie A e tre punti in tasca...bravo


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Novembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io sono un BaccaFan ma onestamente caldeggiavo Lapadula titolare per la partita di oggi.
> Quando devo dire che Carlos ha rotto le balls lo dico tranquillamente.
> Al goal di Lapadula oltre a perdere la voce ho distrutto il salotto, sono troppo contento per lui e credo che si meriti più chance dal primo minuto.



Quoto tutto


----------



## Aron (6 Novembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non ho capito perché abbiamo smesso di giocare nel secondo tempo, bah



Questa è una squadra mediocre, che ha dentro, pure tra i titolari, giocatori che da anni si sono abituati a perdere.
Stiamo giocando al di sopra delle nostre possibilità, non dimentichiamolo.
Quello che si può fare è reggere il più possibile fino a gennaio e sperare che i cinesi decidano di investire tanto e subito per il mercato invernale.


----------



## Roger84 (6 Novembre 2016)

Secondo me vi state abituando troppo bene e troppo in fretta!
E' vero che siamo calati e non abbiamo giocato al massimo, ma abbiamo subito reagito e è bastato riaccellerare un attimo che il Palermo è stato alla corda!
Ricordatevi dove eravamo messi fino a pochi mesi fa....stiamo facendo un campionato incredibile!!!!
25punti in 12 partite è una media Champions comoda!!! Abbiamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A con molti talenti!!!
L'allenatore per conto mio è per ora impeccabile!!! Dobbiamo continuare così fino a Gennaio dove mi auguro ci saranno acquisti di qualità e soprattutto, mandare definitivamente al tappeto l'inter tra 2 settimane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sono felicissimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Novembre 2016)

Sarò forse l'unico... Ma vedo totale assenza di gioco.
Soliti passaggi in orizzontale o all indietro e nulla altro.


----------



## Casnop (6 Novembre 2016)

Questa squadra comincia ad avere il braccino, ed a fare calcoli: buon segno, sta cambiando pelle, sta diventando una squadra che punta a vincere. Quanto al gioco, al netto di ciò che sappiamo (l'anomalia di un attacco a tre il cui centrale, Bacca, non è strutturalmente concepito per fare quel lavoro di regia avanzata e di sponda che si richiede al ruolo, la pesantezza di una mediana priva dell'uomo che fa il cambio di ritmo ed innesca gli avanti, la carenza di spinta dagli esterni difensivi), possiamo dire di essere in buona compagnia della Juventus, che gioca non bene ed accumula punti in ogni modo. Per ora, un modello. Per ora.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Novembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dedicato ai BaccaFags
> 
> Vi s'incula.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Novembre 2016)

partita tremebonda, ma LAPAGOL


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Novembre 2016)

Ahh ah ah

leggo sempre i commenti in diretta dopo le partite..

ormai è chiaro, abbiamo una squadra di fenomeni ma quell'incapace di Montella ci ha condannato al secondo posto,

eppure ricordo le partite degli ultimi cinque anni in cui contro queste provinciali dominavamo e segnavamo a raffica.....

Comunque onestamente è vero che Montella ha sbagliato per la seconda volta quest'anno la formazione,
Bacca senza Niang o almeno una punta di sostegno non può giocare, si era già visto anche contro l'Udinese,

Bonaventura non è un attaccante esterno nel 433, il fatto di essere un centrocampista offensivo non lo rende un attaccante.
ai vecchi tempi avrebbe fatto il tornante, il Bruno Conti o il Causio della situazione, idem per Suso.

COmunque il cantrocampo all'inizio mi è piaciuto, poi sono calati sia Pasalic che Cucka è abbiamo sofferto.

La vittoria è stata un po fortunata ma totalmente meritata, noi abbiamo creato di più pur non facendo benissimo.

Una cosa proprio non capisco di Montella, sembra che abbia letto i post di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] di questa estate  , 
pensa al risultato non al gioco come dovrebbe, appena andiamo in vantaggio la squadra amministra, 
lui da sempre la colpa ai ragazzi che si abbassano, ma boh, non sono sicuro che sia così...

Comunque ormai è chiaro che questa squadra quando deve recuperare ha sempre delle grandi reazioni mentali, 
qui è evidente il lavoro di Vincenzo oltre alla facilità di creare gioco quando vogliamo attaccare...


----------



## Dany20 (6 Novembre 2016)

3 punti importantissimi! Non abbiamo giocato bene, specialmente nel secondo tempo. Il Palermo meritava molto di più, hanno dato tutto oggi ma sono sicuro che dalla prossima partita torneranno a fare schifo. Hanno fatto la partita della vita per salvare De Zerbi. Contentissimo per Lapadula.


----------



## Coripra (6 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ahh ah ah
> 
> leggo sempre i commenti in diretta dopo le partite..
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto, a parte la visione ottimistica sull'abbassamento della squadra visto come tattica suggerita da Montella.
Oddio, ci può stare, vista la pochezza generale. 
Il mio appunto va al cambio tardivo Bacca/Lapa: andava fatto nell'intervallo in modo da non dover assistere ad eventuali Baccate/bis.
Ma avanti comunque. Per il gioco attendiamo fiduciosi i nuovi innesti.
Con quelli che abbiamo ora come giocatori e con le annate precedenti sulel spalle a gravare sulla mentalità della squadra, la sofferenza ci può stare, soprattutto vista la reazione al gol subito.
Ad majora!


----------



## rossonerosempre (6 Novembre 2016)

Partita brutta ma alla fine abbiamo fatto bottino pieno, meglio di così non si poteva fare. Complimenti a Lapadula, almeno abbiamo uno che ci mette veramente un pò di cuore...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Novembre 2016)

L'anno scorso con Miha benino fino a quando abbiamo giocato con le piccole.

Quest anno l'unico vero buco: con l'Udinese.

Questi 6 punti con Pescara e Palermo sono oro. Grande reazione dopo il gol.

Donnarumma giocatore straordinario, ma anche oggi gol sul primo palo come con il Pescara. Ragazzo applicarsi prego.

Se togliamo Bacca (sarebbe da fare) e Adriano abbiamo una squadra che per costi e valore non é tra le prime 10 di serie A. Stiamo facendo miracoli veri ogni partita. É come se il Chievo fosse secondo e i suoi tifosi lo criticassero ogni partita perché non vince facendo soettacolo per 90'.

Manca senso della misura nelle critiche.

Ragazzi straordinari e naturalmente fortunati... Ce la meritiamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2016)

3 punti fondamentali, la squadra non gioca bene ma è coesa e organizzata.

Con i giusti innesti a gennaio e l'eliminazione del marciume in società, nel 2017 ci si diverte.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Novembre 2016)

Mi chiedo se vinceremo mai una partita giocando bene, ma per ora non bisogna fare gli schizzinosi, meglio prendersi volentieri i tre punti. per il bel gioco aspettiamo il mercato di gennaio


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Novembre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto, a parte la visione ottimistica sull'abbassamento della squadra visto come tattica suggerita da Montella.
> Oddio, ci può stare, vista la pochezza generale.
> Il mio appunto va al cambio tardivo Bacca/Lapa: andava fatto nell'intervallo in modo da non dover assistere ad eventuali Baccate/bis.
> Ma avanti comunque. Per il gioco attendiamo fiduciosi i nuovi innesti.
> ...



I cambi nell'intervallo, a meno di problemi fisici, vengono fatti raramente. Ma per forza di cose, bisogna avere lungimiranza; farlo in quel momento avrebbe significato averne solo uno in caso di problemi fisici (come poi accaduto a Kucka) e considerando che titolare c'era Pasalic, che chiaramente non ha i 90 minuti nelle gambe, sostituire al 45esimo BAcca sarebbe stato un rischio eccessivo, considerando anche il fatto che eravamo in vantaggio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Novembre 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Secondo me vi state abituando troppo bene e troppo in fretta!
> E' vero che siamo calati e non abbiamo giocato al massimo, ma abbiamo subito reagito e è bastato riaccellerare un attimo che il Palermo è stato alla corda!
> Ricordatevi dove eravamo messi fino a pochi mesi fa....stiamo facendo un campionato incredibile!!!!
> 25punti in 12 partite è una media Champions comoda!!! Abbiamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A con molti talenti!!!
> ...



 ti quoto alla stra grande!!io vedo una squadra con orgoglio e palle,per il tiki taka ci sarà tempo e modo di farlo sperando nell arrivo di altri giocatori di spessore.
Montella veramente bravo,per me questo Milan è un miracolo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2016)

Vittoria fondamentale perché arriva prima della sosta e ci permette di mantenere il morale alto per affondare le fogne alla prossima. Oggi i due centrali benissimo per larghi tratti, ma sul gol Paletta non accorcia su Diamanti e Romagnoli si fa bruciare da Nestorovski, forse Gigio poteva metterci una pezza.
Suso il migliore, Pasalic mi è piaciuto, Mati molto meno.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Novembre 2016)

Gente, rendiamoci conto che si avanza a botte di Qulo.
Una volta ci pensa Bacca, un'altra Locatelli, un'altra Lapadula.
E' come vincere al totocalcio tutte le domeniche; siamo tutti felici, ma prima o poi la festa finisce.
Certo mi auguro di arrivare al 31 Dicembre con questo ritmo, ma ci credo poco.
Speriamo che i cinesi si rendano conto della fortuna che abbiamo avuto e non pensino di avere una squadra già pronta per la CL, altrimenti chiudono i rubinetti sul mercato e buttiamo via un altro anno.
Non che mi auguri una sconfitta salutare (tanto prima o poi arriverà), ma sarebbe molto interessante se utilizzassero la fortuna avuta finora per guadagnare tempo nella ricostruzione della squadra.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Novembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Gente, rendiamoci conto che si avanza a botte di Qulo.
> Una volta ci pensa Bacca, un'altra Locatelli, un'altra Lapadula.
> E' come vincere al totocalcio tutte le domeniche; siamo tutti felici, ma prima o poi la festa finisce.
> Certo mi auguro di arrivare al 31 Dicembre con questo ritmo, ma ci credo poco.
> ...



Ma hai visto giocare la Juve?, si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa con interpreti di tutt'altro livello...

L'impianto di gioco di Montella è evidentissimo, così come la solidità complessiva, se non non si recupererebbe così facilmente,

purtroppo la qualità degli interpreti rende scadente per lo meno a tratti il gioco.

Ma se prendiamo ad esempio le partite contro Pescara e Palermo, pur avendole complessivamente giocate maluccio le occasioni da ambo le parti giustificano ampiamente le nostre vittorie,
nulla a che fare con le partite contro le provinciali degli anni passati in cui eravamo totalmente sterili anche solo di occasioni gol, oltre che vulnerabilissimi in difesa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Novembre 2016)

Per la squadra che abbiamo stare in quella posizione è più che un miracolo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma hai visto giocare la Juve?, si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa con interpreti di tutt'altro livello...
> 
> L'impianto di gioco di Montella è evidentissimo, così come la solidità complessiva, se non non si recupererebbe così facilmente,
> 
> ...



La juve non starà giocando bene, ma non dà la sensazione di insicurezza del Milan. Guardandola giocare si capisce sempre che è superiore agli avversari.
Le occasioni avute giustificano sì le ns vittorie, ma non il gioco complessivo, se si tiene conto che Pescara e Palermo sono in zona retrocessione. Manca il Crotone che incontreremo dopo il derby.
Ci aspettano Inter, *Empoli*, Crotone, *Roma,* Atalanta e *Bologna *prima della sosta ( e del mercato); quelle in grassetto sono fuori casa.
La vera cartina di tornasole sarà questa. A parte le prima due, tutte le altre giocano _molto_ bene.
Speriamo che la fortuna continui ad assisterci, ma come dicevo, anche una sconfitta potrebbe essere salutare in vista dell'arrivo dei cinesi.


----------



## mistergao (7 Novembre 2016)

Rapide considerazioni sulla partita di ieri:
- abbiamo giocato maluccio. Siamo partiti con il giusto atteggiamento, poi ci siamo persi. Avremmo invece dovuto chiudere la partita nel primo tempo.
- abbiamo avuto parecchia fortuna: il gol di Lapadula è una prodezza incredibile, quello di Suso è un regalo. Occhio che la fortuna potrebbe abbandonarci.
- la classifica è semplicemente stupenda. Stiamo iniziando a scavare un solco tra noi e la quarta...chi l'avrebbe mai detto? Ma attenzione che tutto può finire da un momento con l'altro.


----------



## zlatan (7 Novembre 2016)

Non illudiamoci ragazzi è chiaro a tutti che avanziamo a botte di c.. esattamente come i cugini l'anno scorso. Detto questo se finissimo quarti con sta squadra come loro, sarebbe tanta roba. Io direi di goderci il momento, goderci la sosta in questa posizione, e sperare che quelli là tra 15 giorni debbano ancora capirci qualcosa in modo da pareggiare, che sarebbe un ottimo risultato.
Dopodichè se riusciamo tra una cosa e l'altra a rimanere a pochi punti dal terzo posto, e i cinesi vogliono farci un paio di regalini, allora cambia tutto e si può sognare


----------

